# A couple Show pics



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Ace took 1st in his class and Reserve for winners or something like that lmao. UKC RANCHO CORDOVA

Sorry no really good pics. It was hot and I was talking and not taking many pics. Plus my camera wouldn't focus on anything 

Ace sleeping on fish on the way home. Best shots I could get from the front lmao.
























Fish kept freakin leaning on me everytime I went to take a pic 
























Poodles!
























Gorgeous Afghan Hound
















Brother and Sister from BluePrint Kennels


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Congrats on the showing!I must say Ace is a handsome man!
And I always love seeing pics of Fish.What a pretty girl!


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Congrats Holly! Hes very good lookin


----------



## raiderhater1785 (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh how pretty!!! He's so gorgeous! And poodles to boot! Poodles... hahaha......


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yeah I love Poddles. I just am not down with all that grooming.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I love that Afghan!! He/she is just absolutely gorgeous!! I especially love a well groomed Saluki though!! I wouldn't want to own one, but I think they're beautiful to look at. Oh! And the Gordon Setter as well!! Just beautiful dogs in general!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yes Gordon Setters are one of the breeds on the top of my list of breeds I like


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Cute pics!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Congrats to Ace and you Holly!! He's a gorgeous guy  Also, that first poodle is groomed super well! Love it! Before I got Rudi I really wanted to get a black Standard Poodle... I really love the standards, but it's definitely postponed... probably in a couple years or so. Still really want a black one... but a parti one would be even better, so I could dye the white  Man, I'm nuts.... lolz!!!!

That brother and sister from Blueprint Kennels are beautiful!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

The Male from Blue print is the one that took Best of winners over Ace. First time out at the shows and he took 2 Best of Winners, BOB and G3. Really good wins for his first time out. He was in much better condition than Ace and Showed much better as well since Ace hasn't been worked with since I got him.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great pics Holly and congrats. Ace is a very handsome boy, you totally scored on that one. Lucky lucky


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Nice work Holly and Ace All superb looking dogs, however, I think the groomer missed a few spots on that first poodle


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Awesome job, Ace!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Love the pics!! I just rehomed my black standard poodle she is/was an awesome dog unfortunately not such a great mix with the bulls  I miss her very much but get to see her all the time and she is in the most ideal situation she could ever have!!! I am sad but it would have been pure selfishness to keep her with such an ideal home waiting for her! Sometimes it sucks doing what’s best for the dog :rain:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Some day I will get my own Black Standard. Someday when I can afford the grooming lmao.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

i did it myself and she was sooooo cute, i love her so much, i still get upset thinking about how she is not 'MY' dog but i had to face the facts that it just wasn't the best place for her, she's an amazing dog thats for sure, i was going to due agility with her it would have been awesome... and now i'm sad so i think i will hit the sack


----------

